# Charles Osgood India Cholagogue



## madpaddla (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello:
 Wondering about this company.  Charles Osgood of Norwich CT.  I know that he was in partnership with Lee of Lee and Osgood in Norwich CT in the 1880's and maybe a little earlier.  They made numerous amounts of meds etc.  Both aqua and clear but this one has fooled me.  I know it runs for $15 - 30 for the older version.  But I saw one that was pontiled, same shape, neck, lip, all the same embossing but it was much earlier and pontiled.  BUT it says NEW YORK not CT
 Anyone have info on this company, when it was started., thanks.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is the pontiled version.  This one date to the 1850's I presume but I have no history of him (Charles Osgood) being in New York around that time.  Wondering if both were his bottles.  Thanks again.
 Madpaddla


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 17, 2007)

I found a couple websites that say Dr Charles Osgood created the medicine in 1830.

 Here is the Fike info:
OSGOOD'S[/b]//INDIA/CHOLAGOGUE[/b]//NEW YORK                           Baldwin 1973:367; Fike 1987:175; B&B Wilson 1971:65 OSGOOD'S[/b]//INDIA/CHOLAGOGUE[/b]//NORWICH,                           CONN U. S. A. Fike 1987:175
CHOLAGOGUE[/b]:   A substance that encourages bile to flow into the intestines.
I have also found a bottle that is the same but just says Norwich not U S A


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2007)

Dr Charles Osgood started in Norwich Ct in 1841  opened operations in NY in 1859


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice! that is just what Ben wanted to know...  I dug one of those broken wednesday, the Norwich version, we didnt know they were made in New York until he called last night and asked my not to bid on the pontiled one he pictured above, on a closer look we found it was from NY and not here....  but with the info that he didn't start in NY until 1859 we have a good chance of finding a Norwich one that is pontiled...


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2007)

unfortuately, as far as i know all the Norwich pontil marked Osgoods were label only. If you found an embossed one it would be a great find.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 17, 2007)

If you Google _Charles Osgood India Cholagogue_ you will find a good bit of info but you will have to sift. The stuff apperantly was made from some kind of mushroom. Nice lookin bottles.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks all.  Would be nice since Chas is one of the largest med manufacters in the area.  Thanks again.
 Madpaddla


----------



## kelley33 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Uncle just sent me an article about this patent medicine. He tells me that my great-great grandfather worked for Osgood at his store (Lee & Osgood's) in Norwich Connecticut. According to my uncle he was one of two persons entrusted with the formula for the stuff. I find it fascinating because I am a pharmacist and am getting into the history. My uncle is in search of the 6 -cent propprietary die stamp, he is in his mid-eighties. I would love to provide him with a bottle.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is the stamp I found off the net.  Going for $45 on ebay.  I have a few bottles, not the pontiled ones but would like to help.  Just write back if needed.  Thanks
 Madpaddla


----------



## kelley33 (Aug 31, 2007)

That is the one-cent stamp. According to an article that he sent to me the 6-cent proprietary (revenue) stamp is very rare, was issued for only 5 months. I realize that this is not a stamp site....
 Here is the 6-cent that he is looking for, he says they are worth several thousand dollars. He is a life-long stamp collector and has never found one, although I am sure he could if he wished to pay..
 I will be in touch about the bottle


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 14, 2018)

Interesting thread. Just pulled a New York Osgood's (post 1859) from a debris pile in Philly this morning.


----------

